# Visa cancelled do I have to get out of the country



## pembrokeboy (Mar 4, 2010)

Im hoping someone can help: I have left my job at a local clinic in dubai and its been amicable and I have a noc. I have a new job working in another clinic just up the road on al wasl st. I have been told the rules have changed since jan 2012 and I will have to do a visa run. Is this correct?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Your new employer should be able to switch you onto their visa via local amendment. I'm not aware of any changes to the law preventing this (although that doesn't mean there haven't been any!). There is an additional charge of about AED800 for local amendment which can be avoided by asking a new employee to do a visa run and re-enter with their residence permit, so without wanting to sound horribly cynical that might be the driving force behind their request. I'd check with the PRO again, and would mention that a visa run means you're going to be out of the office for at least half a day whereas local amendment means you can be in the clinic working while the PRO does their job and sorts things out at Immigration.


----------

